# A Handy Addition



## gr8legs (Sep 8, 2015)

I'm always needing little bits of 'stuff' like an 8" piece of hookup wire or a 12" piece of cambric spaghetti insulation tubing and keep fumbling with a tape measure in one hand, the spool of material in the other and the loose end of whatever it is that I'm cutting in the other hand. 

Oh yeah, right - I only have two hands. 

Now I have found a solution - commercially available adhesive-backed measuring tapes that I stick wherever I find myself doing these measurements. You may say "Well, Duh" but it was a lightning bolt for me.

I figure I'll add 'left' and 'right' ones to the radial arm saw and maybe stick one on the platen of the sheet metal shear since the engraved lines are getting a bit dim. Other uses will no doubt present themselves.

Doing a web search I found several suppliers (MSC and McMaster both have them listed) and the one closest to me was also having a half-price overstock sale (I ordered what I hope will be a lifetime supply for me) - so if this might be useful to you, check it out: http://oregonruleco.com/Clearance.html

(I have no connection to them other than as a satisfied customer)


----------



## brino (Sep 9, 2015)

Here's another source, not self adhesive, but inexpensive.....

http://www.leevalley.com/en/wood/page.aspx?p=32551&cat=1,43513,43517,32551

They used-to carry them in both "directions", too bad.

-brino


----------



## KMoffett (Sep 14, 2015)

McMaster-Carr has adhesive and magnetic backed scales: http://www.mcmaster.com/#rule-straightedges/=yxs6ll

Ken


----------

